# اللهجة المصرية: بحالها



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


ما معنى كلمة او جملة ( بحالها ) في المواضع التالية :
1
كان لك معايا اجمل حكاية في العمر كله
سنين بحالها ما فات جمالها على حب قبله

2
ناديت ناديت ع الدنيا بحالها 
ولكل قلب بدقته حس


----------



## إسكندراني

«بحالها»
نستعملها لنشدد على كبر شيء، وأقرب مرادف «بالكامل» ولكن لا يحمل كامل المعنى
البيت بحاله فاضي = البيت خال بالكامل
سنين بحالها = سنوات طويلة
الدنيا بحالها = العالم بالكامل


----------



## A doctor

يا عيني وياليلي عليك يا استاذي اسكندراني


----------

